# Weedkiller for Buttercup?



## kit279 (25 February 2008)

I keep my horses at home but we have quite a bit of creeping buttercup in the field. The horses won't eat it but I'd like to be rid of it all the same - can anyone recommend a good weedkiller or a good company that can spray it for me? We're based in Cambridge. Thank you!


----------



## Holly27 (25 February 2008)

grazeon 90 
you get it from farm retailers theres one in halesworth look it up on google ,


----------



## Bosworth (25 February 2008)

I don't think Grazon 90 does buttercup - it is for Broad leaf - ie Doc, thistle and nettle. i think it is something like MCPA  that farmers use which does everything, Nettles, docks, thistles, buttercup and plantain. But ask at countrywide/ Moleavon or some agricultural store and they will let you know. Also there should be a local contractor who an spray it for you. I have two I can use - on uses an arm sprayer of a quad and the other uses a huge sprayer on a tractor - takes him less than an hour to do my 35 acres. And its really cheap


----------



## Holly27 (25 February 2008)

i read it today !! IT DOES DO BUTTERCUPS aswell !!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




my farmer uses it for our paddocks and it does all docks ect and buttercups and you can put it in a spayer and do it yourself 
30 quidfor a bottle does like 25 acers plus


----------



## 0ldmare (25 February 2008)

Grazon is not particularly effective for buttercups, however, the company that makes it has now bought out a new one called Forefront which they say is very effective. It also does other broadleef plants such as docks etc. I have it on order and will be trying it soom...


----------



## BigBird146 (25 February 2008)

I've used Grazon 90 on buttercups and it does work (also for docks, thistles, nettles etc) but you have to keep your horses off it for a week after.


----------



## jrp204 (25 February 2008)

Get the soil ph checked too, if it is low, buttercups will keep coming back.


----------



## Donkeymad (25 February 2008)

Is Grazon 90 available to Joe Public or only to Licenced folk? need to do ours this year.


----------



## 1963 (24 July 2008)

clydeside trading society, south lanarkshire tel 01555894151

i use grazon 90 in my garden, great for all weeds, dosnt  kill grass. 

think it does buttercups, but if in doubt phone Dave on above number if grazon not what you need he will put you in the right path...Dave is head storeman of cts


----------

